# Cats or Dogs



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

If you had to choose, which do you prefer? And why?


----------



## winesipides (Jul 10, 2012)

i don't know why it is, but all of my life i've kept at least one female cat. i absolutely adore dogs, though for some reason i've never had one of my own. maybe it's because dogs are a real hassle to deal with (e.g., walking, transporting, washing) and they need a ton of space to run around it seems.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Dogs: awesome loving animals who put a smile on one face and make there day better
Cats: evil, ugly creatures. Seriously have to hold back the temptation to kick a cat every time I see one


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dogs


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Cats. I like the way how they can be innocent cute angels and true evils at the same time.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Cats because:
They're idiots
They've aspergers
Self washing
Independent (save for food and shelter)


----------



## winesipides (Jul 10, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Cats because:
> They're idiots
> They've aspergers
> Self washing
> Independent (save for food and shelter)


o. m. g! :clap


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

cats cats cats


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cats.

Cats are much cuter than the majority of dogs. Maybe it's the big eyes and small body size. They don't smell, bark, drool, or pant. You don't need to bathe them. Nearly 100% are potty trained and very rarely have accidents. They don't try to lick your face. 

I just enjoy petting cats more. It's zen like. Petting dogs is not nearly as fun.

My sister has a dog and I stayed at her place recently. Her dog is very sweet and never barks. He started smelling after a few days though and she lets him sleep in the bed and encourages him to sleep near the head of the bed, not the foot. And she lets him lick her face and mouth. Disgusting. Then I tried to play string with him but no luck. Doesn't play fetch either. The only thing he does is "diggy diggy." It was kind of a pain to have to take him out to go pee every few hours. Even if we got home at midnight, have to take him out around her neighborhood in NY which isn't the best. Apparently she couldn't train him to use a litter box or piss pads.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats. Cats.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I like dogs! Though in fairness I've never been around cats enough to know what I think about them. They seem prone to clawing/ruining the furniture and randomly scratching the heck out of you-a couple of times of those things occurring and I'd be ready to find another owner for him/her.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> cats.
> 
> Cats are much cuter than the majority of dogs. Maybe it's the big eyes and small body size. They don't smell, bark, drool, or pant..


I had a cat who drooled once. But for the most part cats are certainly more low maintenance than dogs. Yet they still lost to dogs in my favorite animal companion poll. 25 to 14.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/favorite-animal-companion-151720/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cats.

Well, that was easy.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Dogs. Just because I've had mine since I was very young and even though he's kind of moronic, he's so sweet (sometimes) and does funny things. I was close to having a kitten at one point though and I wonder how that would have turned out.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Dogs easily. They just seem much more loyal to me. I'd like to get a German shepherd someday.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Dogs


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Dogs are satan's spawn. I want to drown all of them in the nearest river. 

PS: My answer is cats.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Dogs are satan's spawn. I want to drown all of them in the nearest river.
> 
> PS: My answer is cats.


:tiptoe


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Dogs are satan's spawn. *I want to drown all of them in the nearest river. *


I hope a dog poops on your doorstep.
Right on it.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got both, and I fear my cat would conspire against me (more than usual) if I chose dogs. So both :b



Jollygoggles said:


>


Cracks me up every time :b


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dogs. Never saw the appeal of cats.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> I hope a dog poops on your doorstep.
> Right on it.


Dogs are so stupid; it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> Dogs are satan's spawn. I want to drown all of them in the nearest river.
> 
> PS: My answer is cats.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I really can't choose. Before I got my lab, I probably would've said cats. I love my other dogs, but they can be kind of annoying at times. My lab is incredibly sweet, affectionate, intelligent and protective. I have no doubts that he would protect me if I were ever in danger. 
My cats are very affectionate as well though and also entertaining and lower maintenance.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I prefer cats over dogs.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

For me, it's definitely a dog!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Dogs! I love how happy they get just by your presence. A cat with a dog personality would be great though.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

At least in theory, I like both, although I'd give an edge to cats. 

I tend to like almost all cats, while there are more types of dogs that I am wary around. That's not always the dogs' fault, though, but there are more breeds that have a predisposition to cause bodily harm and that tend to extend bad behavior (barking, running loose, aggressiveness) outside of their household and onto innocent people. Yes, I know cats claw and bite but it's easier to get away from a cat.

Some of the larger dog breeds are super intelligent and sweet and I think it would be great to have one if I lived on a farm somewhere. My dad had a Great Pyrenees (originally a sheep herding dog- my avatar), which are very protective and unconditionally loving. I can't see myself having a dog right now, though. But I love other peoples' dogs (as long as they're not mean and don't bark all the time).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dogs- Can be trained to detect cancer in humans

Cats- Can **** in a box

The end


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I love both but if I have to pick one...I'd go with the dog. 

Companionship, loyalty, can take them in the car with you, take them hiking, fishing, protection from burglars, etc.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Cats all the way 

Dogs annoy me most of the time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Meow cats rule ok


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

/discussion


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't believe cats are winning this poll never been so disappointed in an online forum poll before:blank. You would never get this sort of loyalty and love from a cat.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't decide I love them both!


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

missingno said:


> Can't believe cats are winning this poll never been so disappointed in an online forum poll before:blank. You would never get this sort of loyalty and love from a cat.


cats are very loyal and loving. it's a complete misconception/misrepresentation that they don't care about their owners at all. and I honestly feel like it's more genuine than in dogs. the only reason dogs are so loyal is because they have a totally subservient pack mentality and if you establish your dominance over them their whole purpose in life is to do anything to make you happy. likewise, if you don't train them properly and establish your dominance, they will honestly believe you are their little ***** and they will treat you as such (pulling you around on the leash, peeing/pooping on your things, crying when you leave the room because you're not allowed to leave their presence unless THEY let you). it's actually kind of screwed up.

but, I've never been able to make a dog person see it from my point of view so I guess I should just agree to disagree. :b and in fairness, dogs can be really cool. it's pretty amazing what they can be trained to do. they're just a bit too demanding for my tastes. I appreciate an animal that's more independent and self-reliant.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Cats are loyal too. They just aren't as blatant about it as dogs. 

I can see how dogs are mans best friend though. They're great animals, but I would never have one myself. They smell, lick, and leave big turds in your yard. Not to mention they're the kind of animal that's always up your butt, and I don't want anything up my butt :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Dogs, and it's not even close.

Cats are there just to cute and lazy.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cats by a landslide. ive liked some individual dogs before, but as a whole dont think i'd ever want to own one.

(im saying this even though i am a puppy :b)


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> cats by a landslide. ive liked some individual dogs before, but as a whole dont think i'd ever want to own one.
> 
> (im saying this even though i am a puppy :b)


Haha I thought for sure you'd say dogs


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> Cats are loyal too. They just aren't as blatant about it as dogs.
> 
> I can see how dogs are mans best friend though. They're great animals, but I would never have one myself. They smell, lick, and leave big turds in your yard. *Not to mention they're the kind of animal that's always up your butt, and I don't want anything up my butt :*b


So tempted to post illegal gifs here about that

Cats aren't loyal. Dogs care about you, cats only care if you can remember where the can opener is. You cant walk a cat or play fetch or other games with it. As a pet it is useless it doesn't provide companionship all it does is leave and turn up when it wants you to feed it


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i dont get the whole 'cats arent loyal' thing.
my old cat was very close to my father. he wasn't the one who fed her (my mom did). my cat preferred my dad to everyone else in the family. when my dad died, my cat went through what i would call a depression. she was very loyal to him.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

missingno said:


> So tempted to post illegal gifs here about that
> 
> Cats aren't loyal. Dogs care about you, cats only care if you can remember where the can opener is. You cant walk a cat or play fetch or other games with it. As a pet it is useless it doesn't provide companionship all it does is leave and turn up when it wants you to feed it


I had a cat that played fetch with a toy mouse. He also always knew when I was upset and slept with me every night. He always put a smile on my face. Best cat I ever had. Unfortunately he was hit by a car and I was devastated.

My current cat, Wiseco, sleeps on my pillow every night. And waits by the door for me get home after work. ( and it already has food and water) so yes I believe cats are loyal.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> I had a cat that played fetch with a toy mouse. He also always knew when I was upset and slept with me every night. He always put a smile on my face. Best cat I ever had. Unfortunately he was hit by a car and I was devastated.
> 
> My current cat, Wiseco, sleeps on my pillow every night. And waits by the door for me get home after work. ( and it already has food and water) so yes I believe cats are loyal.


my cat is always waiting at the door for me when i come home too! she's so happy to see me


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> i dont get the whole 'cats arent loyal' thing.
> my old cat was very close to my father. he wasn't the one who fed her (my mom did). my cat preferred my dad to everyone else in the family. when my dad died, my cat went through what i would call a depression. she was very loyal to him.


A cats loyalty is dependent on you giving it water and food. That is the extent of why a cat will care for you. A dog will save you and risk its life in case of fire a cat will just escape. If your house is broken into a dog will warn you and try to help you while a cat will watch you and your family get murdered and raped

Congrats to the few of you that have cats that have some dog characteristics doesn't mean the majority of cats are like that. Doesn't change that most cats should be roadkill


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

missingno said:


> A cats loyalty is dependent on you giving it water and food. That is the extent of why a cat will care for you. A dog will save you and risk its life in case of fire a cat will just escape. If your house is broken into a dog will warn you and try to help you while a cat will watch you and your family get murdered and raped
> 
> Congrats to the few of you that have cats that have some dog characteristics doesn't mean the majority of cats are like that. Doesn't change that most cats should be roadkill


and a dog's loyalty is dependent on you establishing your dominance over it. dogs don't "love" humans, they either think you're their master or they're your master. but I guess having an animal that you can order around and control and that exists only to worship you is appealing to some types of people.

and there are plenty of stories of cats alerting people when fires start in their houses and saving their lives in various ways. here's one: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/22/cat-saves-womans-life-hours-adopted_n_1293820.html


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> and a dog's loyalty is dependent on you establishing your dominance over it. dogs don't "love" humans, they either think you're their master or they're your master. but I guess having an animal that you can order around and control and that exists only to worship you is appealing to some types of people.
> 
> and there are plenty of stories of cats alerting people when fires start in their houses and saving their lives in various ways. here's one: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/22/cat-saves-womans-life-hours-adopted_n_1293820.html


This.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Just get a tiger and I'd say most people won't be breaking in


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

BKrakow said:


> and a dog's loyalty is dependent on you establishing your dominance over it. dogs don't "love" humans, they either think you're their master or they're your master. but I guess having an animal that you can order around and control and that exists only to worship you is appealing to some types of people.
> 
> and there are plenty of stories of cats alerting people when fires start in their houses and saving their lives in various ways. here's one: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/22/cat-saves-womans-life-hours-adopted_n_1293820.html


Do you seriously think that a cats loyalty to humans is even close to a dogs?

What is wrong with being master of dogs that is the point of pets having companionship and an animal that actually cares for you not just your status as food bringer. What is the point of cats seriously they don't care about you, you look stupid walking them, can't play fetch( proper in a park style) and other games with them.

I don't consider miniature dogs as proper dogs


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

missingno said:


> Do you seriously think that a cats loyalty to humans is even close to a dogs?
> 
> What is wrong with being master of dogs that is the point of pets having companionship and an animal that actually cares for you not just your status as food bringer. What is the point of cats seriously they don't care about you, you look stupid walking them, can't play fetch( proper in a park style) and other games with them.
> 
> I don't consider miniature dogs as proper dogs


No I would say dogs are more loyal, but that doesn't mean cats aren't loyal at all. It's about having a pet you enjoy. I don't enjoy dogs. I prefer having a more independent animal than a dependent one. It's just about what you like.

I can't stand most dogs but I would never say they are better off as road kill. I hate seeing any animal(besides a snake) as road kill.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I like both but I prefer cats. My living situation makes it difficult to have a dog because I live alone and I'm usually gone for 11-12 hours a day. Cats are more independent, it would be very difficult to leave a dog alone in the house that long.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Elijah said:


>


Nah, bro. I just always find it interesting that people can talk about abusing cats and it's cool, but talk about abusing dogs and **** will hit the fan.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Cats. Quieter. Less trouble to take care of. Easier to housebreak.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i like them both


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

missingno said:


> What is the point of cats seriously they don't care about you, you look stupid walking them, can't play fetch( proper in a park style) and other games with them.


I love my dog (a black lab) to death, but he's not exactly playful. He's not interested in playing fetch despite the fact that I've tried multiple times to teach him to. My cat however will (although not park style fetch) 
Many cats are playful, entertaining and affectionate. It doesn't really matter to me if they're not loyal. I don't give a crap if my cat doesn't warn me if there's a fire or a robber in the house. I don't absolutely _need_ a pet that views me as its master. Most animals aren't loyal to humans. Rabbits, chinchillas, other rodents, fish and reptiles certainly aren't, but people still have them as pets because they're enjoyable and interesting.

I seriously don't get why people get so argumentative about this. Even if I wasn't fond of a certain animal, I wouldn't want someone's pet to end up as roadkill.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> Nah, bro. I just always find it interesting that people can talk about abusing cats and it's cool, but talk about abusing dogs and **** will hit the fan.


That poster is also a known misogynist, so it would figure that he hates cats.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

BloodAndBullets said:


> Cats i have 5 and they all have unique personalitys and there funny mostly clean and will give you affection, dogs are kinda like robots.


Wow, five cats? Can I have one, please?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually I think cats are more loyal. Dogs seem to be friendly with everyone (except for the scary ones). This one cat I had would hiss at most people but she was super sweet with me. She'd always sit on my lap and purr. When I'd get home I could hear her meowing outside the door even before I put my key in. And 99% of cats love playing with string. 

It is nice that you can take dogs for walks. Sometimes I felt sorry for the cats that I had before cause I had the feeling that they were bored being inside all the time but it's too dangerous to let them out. I tried to take one of them for walks (using a leash) outside at 3am but she would freak out if a person or car went by and try to hide under something getting me totally scratched up in the process. She did enjoy the walk. Stopped many times to munch on some plants and sniff things.


----------



## Kwirky (Jan 23, 2009)

both....i have a cat and a dog and they have the most hilarious 'mock ninja battles' (playfights).....dogs are a bit more needy....cats are more selfish and demanding.....cat is fluffy and cuddly.....dog is full o beans .....pros and cons to both i suppose...........wonder what they think about me....lol:


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dogs are my fav but I like cats as well. Infact I'm now looking in to adpot a kitty because about a year ago I had to put my cat Tiger down .


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

CATS!

Though I do want a great dane when I'm older. I love massive dogs.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Love cats.

Not a fan of dogs after having random dogs obsessively jumping-up, barking and biting me.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Doggies


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogs because they're so sweet, loyal and friendly
Cats because they're low maintenance and don't require as much attention as dogs


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Cats are more independent. They're smarter. They don't stink. Nobody likes a house that smells like dog. 
The only reason you can teach a dog to do things for you is because they're weak minded little pushovers. They get no respect from me.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

^
Actually... dogs are smarter. But let's leave that aside.

I prefer cats simply because I find them more graceful and pretty. But I like dogs aswell, especially Siberian Huskies... 

I don't really have a preffernece.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

NoHeart said:


> ^
> Actually... dogs are smarter. But let's leave that aside.
> 
> I prefer cats simply because I find them more graceful and pretty. But I like dogs aswell, especially Siberian Huskies...
> ...


Take a kitten and a puppy, raise them both in a house. After one year, let them go into the wild. See which one is more likely to die. Intelligence is more than learning to fetch the newspaper.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Cats. They are peaceful and most of all they dont **** every where like dogs.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Take a kitten and a puppy, raise them both in a house. After one year, let them go into the wild. See which one is more likely to die. Intelligence is more than learning to fetch the newspaper.


Yep, there are rescue cats, search cats, herding cats, sled cats, hunting cats, guard cats, tracking cats and war/police cats.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Yep, there are rescue cats, search cats, herding cats, sled cats, hunting cats, guard cats, tracking cats and war/police cats.


Indeed there are. They do all of those things for their own species. Just because they don't do it for man, doesn't make them inferior. In fact, i think it makes them more respectable.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm sure they do a lot when they're not sleeping 20 hours a day

-----------------------------

http://www.badassoftheweek.com/sgtstubby.html


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm not surprised cats are the preference here in SAS. Dogs tend to require a lot of walking and thus there is a greater need to expose yourself out there in the world


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Cats. I used to prefer dogs, but noooow, nope, cats~


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dogs. I had a bad experience with a cat but I still think they're cute.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Dogs. They are like your best friends. They are so loyal, enthusiastic, funny and do more than cats. Plus, I don't want an animal that would eat my face off when I died -_-


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

Cats, but dogs are lovely too.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I'm sure they do a lot when they're not sleeping 20 hours a day


gotta respect an animal whose top priorities are sleeping, grooming, and eating. I can get behind that.


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Take a kitten and a puppy, raise them both in a house. After one year, let them go into the wild. See which one is more likely to die. Intelligence is more than learning to fetch the newspaper.


 Cats almost rely entirely on their instincts to hunt, that has nothing to with intelligence. A dog would most likely outlive a human in the wild as well, but that doesn't make a dog smarter than a human. However, both dogs and humans could be taught to survive more successfully in the wild; their ability to learn is what makes them more intelligent than most animals.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

big cats


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> big cats


Yes!!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Depends on the period of my life and If I have time for a dog. Otherwise If I dont - a cat.


----------



## RandomKillsTime (Aug 11, 2012)

I like animals to either be in the wild or on a plate. 

Never understood why people want to keep pets.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dogs cant stand cars.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Dogs.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Just FYI: As a female, I am more likely to be attracted to a man who loves cats. Not just because I love them too, but because it tells me certain things about him that are traits I look for. I absolutely do _not_ trust any human who doesn't like animals at all, or who would wish (or do) ill harm on any.

If I had a house I would probably get a dog, although I do prefer cats. My cat is always waiting at the door when I get home from work, happy to see me. I must cuddle with him the minute I get home. He also growls every time someone comes to the door. As someone else said, I respect cats more than dogs. I am an independent loner who stays at home a lot, so I like that my animal fits my personality.


----------

